# I nuovi poveri ... ehehehehehehe



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

ANSA) - ROMA,3 DIC - Negli ultimi 10 anni in Italia si e' sviluppata una piaga sociale causata dall'aumento dei divorziati alcuni dei quali finiscono in miseria. Ogni anno, ricorda l'Associazione matrimonialisti italiani, si separano 160mila persone,100mila sono i nuovi divorziati. Separazioni e i divorzi,trasformano questi lavoratori in'clochard'. Il 25% degli ospiti delle mense dei poveri sono separati. Molti dormono in auto, altri tornano dalle loro famiglie di origine.


----------



## Anna A (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ANSA) - ROMA,3 DIC - Negli ultimi 10 anni in Italia si e' sviluppata una piaga sociale causata dall'aumento dei divorziati alcuni dei quali finiscono in miseria. Ogni anno, ricorda l'Associazione matrimonialisti italiani, si separano 160mila persone,100mila sono i nuovi divorziati. Separazioni e i divorzi,trasformano questi lavoratori in'clochard'. Il 25% degli ospiti delle mense dei poveri sono separati. Molti dormono in auto, altri tornano dalle loro famiglie di origine.


 
torneremo a breve, causa di forza maggiore, alle belle famiglie patriarcali di un tempo. niente più loft, monolocalevistamozzafiatozonaprestigiosa, pied a terre e garconniere per ore liete. tutti i riga e poche storie.

quindi, conte, smetti pure di sognare spiagge esotiche in mari tropicali accanto ad una sventola mulatta :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> torneremo a breve, causa di forza maggiore, alle belle famiglie patriarcali di un tempo. niente più loft, monolocalevistamozzafiatozonaprestigiosa, pied a terre e garconniere per ore liete. tutti i riga e poche storie.
> 
> quindi, conte, smetti pure di sognare spiagge esotiche in mari tropicali accanto ad una sventola mulatta :rotfl:


Il problema è che tanta gente pensa che questa sia la vera vita...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Dicembre 2009)

E' un dato molto triste, anche perchè che alternative ci sono?
Resti in casa magari con tua moglie che ti tradisce col vicino? Oppure mandi tuo figlio e lei in mezzo ad una strada? 
Come la fai la sbagli.
Di certo si dovrebbe cercare di tenere le coppie insieme con maggiore attenzione. E comunque servirebbe una alternativa valida per le fasce a rischio. Ad es un edificio 'sostenibile' come se ne facevano una volta e ancora se ne fanno, soprattutto nei paesi comunisti: palazzine con monolocali, con servizio di pulizie comune, mensa comune, lavanderia comune... in modo da creare anche un supporto fra questi padri single sulla soglia della povertà!! 
Ragazzi, io vedo e leggo sempre più di gente che si mette il divano letto in salotto (dove c'è pure l'angolo cottura e la consolle che diventa tavolo da pranzo) e lascia l'unica stanza ai figli.... 
La verità è che la fascia media della società va davvero verso la povertà. anche quando si è in due a lavorare!!
Parliamo di due stipendi da 1000-1500 euro (se si è davvero fortunati) e un muto che sfiora i 1000 euro (ottenuto perchè l'anticipo l'hanno versato i genitori con la liquidazione...). E mi fa davvero tristezza pensare che due professionisti, dopo anni di studio e fatiche, non possano permettersi una pizza fuori il sabato sera!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' un dato molto triste, anche perchè che alternative ci sono?
> Resti in casa magari con tua moglie che ti tradisce col vicino? Oppure mandi tuo figlio e lei in mezzo ad una strada?
> Come la fai la sbagli.
> Di certo si dovrebbe cercare di tenere le coppie insieme con maggiore attenzione. E comunque servirebbe una alternativa valida per le fasce a rischio. Ad es un edificio 'sostenibile' come se ne facevano una volta e ancora se ne fanno, soprattutto nei paesi comunisti: palazzine con monolocali, con servizio di pulizie comune, mensa comune, lavanderia comune... in modo da creare anche un supporto fra questi padri single sulla soglia della povertà!!
> ...


Ma che ti frega...
L'importante è amarsi!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che ti frega...
> L'importante è amarsi!!!!


 ah, già, si discute solo quando sei tu a parlare e hai ragione tu, se no ogni discorso costruttivo lo mandiamo in vacca....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, già, si discute solo quando sei tu a parlare e hai ragione tu, se no ogni discorso costruttivo lo mandiamo in vacca....


Sono fatto così.
Io comunque ti ho sempre accettata.
Tu no.
Prendere o lasciare, ai miei occhi sei tanto bambina.


----------



## Grande82 (4 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono fatto così.
> Io comunque ti ho sempre accettata.
> Tu no.
> Prendere o lasciare, ai miei occhi sei tanto bambina.


 conte, sveglia, tu non accetti nessuno perchè non ascolti nessuno! 
Vedrai anche, ma sei sordo.
E questo ti rende incapace di un'evoluzione reale... sono mesi che ristagni nei tuoi piagnistei, nei tuoi episodi di uomo che vive vita vissuta (ma si lamenta perchè non gliela lasciano vivere come vorrebbe), che ti nascondi dietro tua moglie, che cerchi di raccontartela. Vorresti avere solo e sempre ragione perchè confrontarsi con la sconfitta e col fallimento ti pare impresa inaccettabile. 
Altrimenti accetteresti che l'alternativa al tradire o allo stare male dove stai o al lasciare la tua famiglia è una sola: quella di parlare davvero, di chiarire, di cercare un percorso comune, con le unghie e con i denti.
MA ci vogliono troppe palle. E resti immobile...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> conte, sveglia, tu non accetti nessuno perchè non ascolti nessuno!
> Vedrai anche, ma sei sordo.
> E questo ti rende incapace di un'evoluzione reale... sono mesi che ristagni nei tuoi piagnistei, nei tuoi episodi di uomo che vive vita vissuta (ma si lamenta perchè non gliela lasciano vivere come vorrebbe), che ti nascondi dietro tua moglie, che cerchi di raccontartela. Vorresti avere solo e sempre ragione perchè confrontarsi con la sconfitta e col fallimento ti pare impresa inaccettabile.
> Altrimenti accetteresti che l'alternativa al tradire o allo stare male dove stai o al lasciare la tua famiglia è una sola: quella di parlare davvero, di chiarire, di cercare un percorso comune, con le unghie e con i denti.
> MA ci vogliono troppe palle. E resti immobile...


E tu mi sottovaluti...


----------



## Anna A (4 Dicembre 2009)

solo che è tutto vero. mica capita ad un altro; quel che capita a me è tutto vero.
conte, sarai un ottimo pianista ma a scacchi ti batterei alla grande.:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> conte, sveglia, tu non accetti nessuno perchè non ascolti nessuno!
> Vedrai anche, ma sei sordo.
> E questo ti rende incapace di un'evoluzione reale... sono mesi che ristagni nei tuoi piagnistei, nei tuoi episodi di uomo che vive vita vissuta (ma si lamenta perchè non gliela lasciano vivere come vorrebbe), che ti nascondi dietro tua moglie, che cerchi di raccontartela. Vorresti avere solo e sempre ragione perchè confrontarsi con la sconfitta e col fallimento ti pare impresa inaccettabile.
> Altrimenti accetteresti che l'alternativa al tradire o allo stare male dove stai o al lasciare la tua famiglia è una sola: quella di parlare davvero, di chiarire, di cercare un percorso comune, con le unghie e con i denti.
> MA ci vogliono troppe palle. E resti immobile...


1) Sbagli.
Sono molte invece le persone che ho ascoltato e con attenzione, se sono ancora qui, lo devo a certe utenti di tradi. Che con molta dolcezza e pazienza, mi hanno portato sulla via della consapevolezza. Non faccio nomi, ma le ringrazio dal profondo del cuore.

2) Non ristagno.
Fai conto che io stia curando una pianta. E le provo tutte. Ma se questa pianta anzichè fruttificare, muore, avrò sprecato tempo, energie, diserbante, concime, cure...ecc...ecc...e dovrò segarla e farne legna da ardere.

3) C'è stato un solo fallimento nella mia vita e non certo per colpa mia, posso dire di avere ampiamente rimediato e di aver fatto la mia parte.

4) Non è che ci vogliono palle...bisogna vedere se ne vale la pena.

5) Ho smesso con i tradimenti...
Sto smettendo con tutto.

HO solo bisogno di tenermi le cose essenziali, tutto quello che ruota attorno a queste cose, a me suona come sterile polemica. Vuota, inutile.

Tu sei forse riuscita a farti amare, da chi non vuole?
E peggio tenta di darti da intendere che il suo è amore?

Chi lo vuole un amore egoista? 
Io non più. 

Nutrire l'egoismo dell'altro convinto di farlo felice...assurdo.

Certo che resto immobile...certo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> solo che è tutto vero. mica capita ad un altro; quel che capita a me è tutto vero.
> conte, sarai un ottimo pianista ma a scacchi ti batterei alla grande.:rotfl:


Beh...Anna...su tante cose mi batteresti.
Ma che ti capita?


----------



## Eteocle (7 Dicembre 2009)

conte mi spiegheresti il significato di quel "eheheheheheheh"?
Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2009)

Eteocle ha detto:


> conte mi spiegheresti il significato di quel "eheheheheheheh"?
> Grazie


Dovrei?
Impara ad essere gentile con me e io te lo spiegherò.


----------



## Eteocle (7 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dovrei?
> Impara ad essere gentile con me e io te lo spiegherò.


no, non dovresti niente. se vuoi rispondere ok, altrimenti vivo comunque....a me non risulta essere stato non gentile con te. la domanda mi sembra te l'abbia posta in modo educato. anzi non mi sembra, te l'ho proprio posta in maniera educata.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2009)

Eteocle ha detto:


> no, non dovresti niente. se vuoi rispondere ok, altrimenti vivo comunque....a me non risulta essere stato non gentile con te. la domanda mi sembra te l'abbia posta in modo educato. anzi non mi sembra, te l'ho proprio posta in maniera educata.


Si fa presto dire...separazione.
Oggi la legge non è affatto uguale tra marito e moglie.
Io dovrei lasciare troppo sul piatto.
Per cui, sto meditando seriamente come fare...
Chissà quante coppie mandano giù rospi a nastro pur di sopravvivere.


----------



## Eteocle (7 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si fa presto dire...separazione.
> Oggi la legge non è affatto uguale tra marito e moglie.
> Io dovrei lasciare troppo sul piatto.
> Per cui, sto meditando seriamente come fare...
> Chissà quante coppie mandano giù rospi a nastro pur di sopravvivere.


 eeeeeeehhhhhh????????????


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ANSA) - ROMA,3 DIC - Negli ultimi 10 anni in Italia si e' sviluppata una piaga sociale causata dall'aumento dei divorziati alcuni dei quali finiscono in miseria. Ogni anno, ricorda l'Associazione matrimonialisti italiani, si separano 160mila persone,100mila sono i nuovi divorziati. Separazioni e i divorzi,trasformano questi lavoratori in'clochard'. Il 25% degli ospiti delle mense dei poveri sono separati. Molti dormono in auto, altri tornano dalle loro famiglie di origine.


qui c'e' un video che ne parla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv3i_xxcIdk

:unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (10 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si fa presto dire...separazione.
> Oggi la legge non è affatto uguale tra marito e moglie.
> Io dovrei lasciare troppo sul piatto.
> Per cui, sto meditando seriamente come fare...
> Chissà quante coppie mandano giù rospi a nastro pur di sopravvivere.


_Conte, io non ci credo che tu continui a vivere con tua moglie solo per una questione di "salvadanaio"...
Altrimenti, non avresti mai iniziato ad aprirti qui...:condom: 
_


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> _Conte, io non ci credo che tu continui a vivere con tua moglie solo per una questione di "salvadanaio"..._
> _Altrimenti, non avresti mai iniziato ad aprirti qui...:condom: _


Senti, sai cosa ho capito...
Ho capito che siamo scapoli sposati...
Abbiamo provato a fare coppia ed è successo un casino...
Non ci separiamo per ora, perchè viviamo già da anni come due separati in casa, nel senso che ognuno conduce la sua vita a prescindere dall'altro...

L'oggi...è proprio solo una questione di denaro:
Non sprecare invano risorse utili...

Ma la mia condizione ha i suoi privilegi:
Io posso vedere e frequentare tutte le donne che voglio e quando voglio, senza dover rendere conto ad anima viva...

e scusate se è poco...:up:


----------

